# Day 22- 3 hatched 3 with no pips HELP!!!



## SilkieJourney23 (May 8, 2021)

I had received 8 Silkie eggs that were shipped. I maintained the temp at around 37.7-38 and a humidity of 55 for the first 18 days and on day 18 they went into lockdown. I put their temp at 37.5 and their humidity to 65-75. I candled on day 18 and noticed 6 eggs that were moving and had good air sacs. On day 20 we had one hatch and on day 21, two hatched. Now we are on the end of day 22 and yet we have no pips from the other 3 eggs. We are wondering if we should candle them. And if not how long should we wait. Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're still alive you should be able to hear them in the shell. Put the egg up to your ear, listen for scratching or sometimes a little peeping. You can also candle but at that point it can be hard to tell what's going on in there.


----------



## SilkieJourney23 (May 8, 2021)

Will it cause any damage if I open up the incubator?


----------



## SilkieJourney23 (May 8, 2021)

And thank you so much for responding!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, since it's going to be such a short period of time. I used to do it when I had questions on the final eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I would candle, if they are good the line made by the air cell and the chick's body will be distinct, but if they have internally pipped one part of that line will be shadowed. If you see this, watch carefully. If the chick is alive you will see the shadow moving. Robin is correct, if the eggs are close to hatch you will hear peeping. It may be that you'll hear a soft thump-thump as the chick hits the shell with its egg tooth/beak. Should the air cell line be faded and distorted the chick within has died.*

*I will say that it's likely the chicks have died in the shell. With shipped eggs especially there is often hatching problems. Some chicks may be unable to internally pip or externally pip. Most commonly are chicks that externally pip but are unable to turn within the egg in order to hatch. With shipped eggs, once a few chicks/ducklings have hatched I wait a half hour then slowly start assisting the other eggs a bit at a time. This is a difficult process and hard to do successfully unless the person is very experienced.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I would candle, if they are good the line made by the air cell and the chick's body will be distinct, but if they have internally pipped one part of that line will be shadowed. If you see this, watch carefully. If the chick is alive you will see the shadow moving. Robin is correct, if the eggs are close to hatch you will hear peeping. It may be that you'll hear a soft thump-thump as the chick hits the shell with its egg tooth/beak. Should the air cell line be faded and distorted the chick within has died.
> 
> I will say that it's likely the chicks have died in the shell. With shipped eggs especially there is often hatching problems. Some chicks may be unable to internally pip or externally pip. Most commonly are chicks that externally pip but are unable to turn within the egg in order to hatch. With shipped eggs, once a few chicks/ducklings have hatched I wait a half hour then slowly start assisting the other eggs a bit at a time. This is a difficult process and hard to do successfully unless the person is very experienced.*


That is an excellent explanation Dan!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is an excellent explanation Dan!


*Thank you. I try to keep things as understandable as possible.*


----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

On opening the incubator with some pips already made (and others haven't pipped yet), if the incubator is located in a confined space like a bathroom, you can make it really humid with either a humidifier or in the case of a bathroom, the shower. That way any chicks that have pipped won't get "shrink wrapped" from the shock in air humidity, compared to the inside of the incubator vs the outside air in the room the incubator is located in. Just incase I wanted to share this knowledge -best of luck with your hatch!


----------

